# Ratties available in FL



## kelori1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi--new to the board, so happy to find it... ;D
I have been rescuing/rehoming for many years. Currently I have many wonderful babies available to adopt, male/female/young/older in most colors and sizes. Please write for info and pics....Thanks!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

where abouts in florida are you?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you a member on Florida Ratlist forum?


----------



## kelori1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Not on RatList yet, though a friend of mine is....
I'm over on the west coast, by Clearwater.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Would be a good idea to post on there with it being Florida based.


----------

